# question about fortis cosmonaut / b-42 pilot professional



## yash.khemani (Apr 3, 2008)

hello,

i have had a fortis flieger and am very happy with it. i love the tritium coated markers that make the watch easy to see in the dark without the concern of the lume fading with time as it happens with superluminova coated markers.

i just picked up a fortis b-42 pilot professional day/date. it's a beautiful watch - i love the case, the strap, the display back showing the movement, the sapphire crystal with the ar coating on both sides. however, i really wish that rather than using superluminova that fortis had used tritium as they did on the flieger.

i am thinking of instead with the cosmonaut day/date. if i'm not mistaken, this watch uses tritium markers - can someone confirm? the fortis website wasn't clear, and my AD wasn't certain either.

the movement is the same as in the b-42 pilot professional day/date (2836-2). it doesn't come with a display back - but i should be able to order that as an option. i also really like the bracelet that the cosmonaut day/date comes with. i would order the kit that provides the strap and velcro strap.

if you've owned both the b-42 pilot professional (or another b-42) and the cosmonaut day/date, or even if you've owned just one of these, can you provide your experience with the watches?

thanks,
yash


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome Yash.
My Fortis collection.

* Official Cosmonauts Automatic *(8 years old)










Night shot










*B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium Ltd Ed. 5100 *(1 year old)










Night shot










*Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Andora MIR 97 Ltd Ed. *(10 years old)










Night shot










All of them are "T SWISS MADE T". Tritium :think:
But B-42 can't compare with the brightness of the old Cosmonauts, especially the Automatic model.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## yash.khemani (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Dimitris,

Thanks for sharing the pictures - those are all beautiful watches! I guess at some point, Fortis switched over to superluminova for the B-42's.

Yash


----------

